# Bark in the Park Billericay, Essex



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This is a fun dog show, next Saturday 25th September 11 - 5 pm Lake Meadows, Billericay.

Anyone going?


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> This is a fun dog show, next Saturday 25th September 11 - 5 pm Lake Meadows, Billericay.
> 
> Anyone going?


Next Saturday is 27th


----------

